# List of foods NOT to eat in the bus (for partners who don't know)



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 6, 2016)

1. Curry
2. Fish


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 6, 2016)

Garlic


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 6, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Garlic


No... Garlic is always ok.  Everyone loves garlic!


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 6, 2016)

I love it too...but when you actually eat so much of it that you start to sweat it...even the next day!!  LOL


----------



## RScott (Feb 6, 2016)

Kimchi.


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2016)

Taco Bell.


----------



## squirrel15 (Feb 6, 2016)

Cooked vegetables like broccoli or asparagus


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Taco Bell.


You are giving me way to much ammo to use if we ever work together


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 6, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You are giving me way to much ammo to use if we ever work together



Oh bro if we work together forget Taco Bell. We're going to Santana's and getting the greasiest food we can find. It'll be epic.


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 6, 2016)

Chili dog. You may think this one will be different. You may have convinced yourself you're better than the others who have tried and failed. 

It's not different, and you're not better. This ends only one way, and you're wearing a white shirt.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 7, 2016)

Fish. Most seafood. 


The smell alone makes me gag.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 7, 2016)

Broccoli...


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 7, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Taco Bell.


I have yet to meet someone who has the power to eat taco bell and pass a solid stool.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 7, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I have yet to meet someone who has the power to eat taco bell and pass a solid stool.



Let's talk. Quesarittos are the traveler's friend.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 7, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I have yet to meet someone who has the power to eat taco bell and pass a solid stool.


I'll take that bet.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Feb 7, 2016)

Grimes said:


> Broccoli...



I did this one night. I was on a health kick and steamed some broccoli. Cracked that Tupperware open at post and the smell made my partners lose their minds. It took about a month for them to stop bringing it up. 

Never again.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 7, 2016)

Ice cream cones...tones will drop the moment it starts to melt, and you can't just put it in the cupholder....


And it has to be said:
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
curtosey of https://m.facebook.com/Funny-Emergency-Calls-320785731314112/ lol


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Feb 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> And it has to be said:



I'll just leave this here, then!


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2016)

Well it's one thing when it's actually a bus lol


----------



## Tigger (Feb 8, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I have yet to meet someone who has the power to eat taco bell and pass a solid stool.


As the current county public safety taco bell taco eating champion (21 in 90 minutes), I can say with great certainty that I disagree with that. Three days of, errrr, things....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> And it has to be said:


It may be fair to say that it is a regional thing... You probably get worked up about being called an "ambulance driver" when, in fact, you drive an ambulance. 

Furthermore...


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 8, 2016)

Grimes said:


> Quesarittos are the traveler's friend.


I


gotshirtz001 said:


> It may be fair to say that it is a regional thing... You probably get worked up about being called an "ambulance driver" when, in fact, you drive an ambulance.
> 
> Furthermore...


False. That is an aerial apparatus.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep...definitely an aerial.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 8, 2016)

Eggs.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 8, 2016)

Naw thats just a truck, if it had a pump panel and hose it'd be a quint and if it had a separate pumper engine rolling with it with a combined crew then it'd be a Light Force, but as is, just a truck company.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 8, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> I
> 
> False. That is an aerial apparatus.


Where you are, a "tanker" probably has wheels and carries lots of water...


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 8, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Where you are, a "tanker" probably has wheels and carries lots of water...



Where we are a tanker is a fixed winged aircraft that drops water or fire retardant on vegetation fires.

Truck=truck
Engine=engine
Ambulance=taxi...


----------



## redundantbassist (Feb 8, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Where you are, a "tanker" probably has wheels and carries lots of water...


Where you are, you probably call it a tender. To me, tenders are delicious and dipped in ranch.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Feb 9, 2016)

Garlic fries because it will stink up the whole rig. I learned that the hard way after our sup came to help us load a patient .


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 14, 2016)

Venison 

Can do bad things to my insides.


----------



## daysquad (Mar 20, 2016)

There a lot of foods that we should not bring and eat while riding a bus. Some of these are sandwiches with greasy sauce, most burritos, ice cream and tacos. An alternative to these are snacks that are well packed especially on a road trip.


----------

